# blighted ovum



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I work from the ASC side,
Can I get alittle more info which CPT code to use for Suction D&C...Path came back "products of conception"

I leaning 59820 631.8, any info from ACOG?

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## kvangoor (Nov 12, 2012)

I would agree with 59820 if the diagnosis was blighted ovum. Here is a good article from supercoder on this.
http://www.supercoder.com/coding-ne...irth-and-the-termination-of-pregnancy-article


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 12, 2012)

Great thanks for the info!


----------

